# Changing plans from a Queen to a King bed... help?



## Zeromus-X (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm typically not a DIYer, but I want to try and give this project a shot:

http://www.workbenchmagazine.com/main/pdf/wb309-bed.pdf

It's for a platform bed. Looks relatively easy and I've got access to the tools to do it, so why not give it a shot. My only problem is, I've got a King-size mattress, not a Queen. I'm *guessing* that I just need to add 16 inches to any piece of wood that deals with the width (King is 76" instead of 60" wide). But I'm also wondering if the added width means I need to support the slats in the center, or if there's anything else that might need to be changed!

Would any of you guys mind checking out the link and letting me know what you think?

Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks to me that adding the 17" and the additional support would do the trick. Just be sure that the length is also the same.

Good luck on the new bed. 

George


----------



## Zeromus-X (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to post a followup here, for anyone who might find this on a Google search -- I didn't go exactly by their plans, but used the dimensions as a rough guide. I ended up using some 3/4" paint-grade (sanded) ply for the sides and the feet, and cedar for the top. I painted the plywood black and put about eight coats of polyurethane on the cedar. I used two center beams running the length of the bed, evenly spaced, made of MDF. 15 pine slats run the width of the bed, spaced evenly. I used silver screws to put everything together, and plan on painting them black (as well as making a few touchups), but the silver is growing on me a bit. Lowes didn't have the size I wanted in black.

The wood frame is 11" tall, 80" x 76" (King). The center supports are 9.5" tall. The frame of the bed has a pair of 2x4s to hold the slats. The cedar is about 1/2" thick. That means the mattress sits about 2" inside the frame -- just enough for it to be held into place, not enough that you're sitting on the floor.

The cedar is screwed in at each end with two screws, and underneath I'm using metal L-brackets (three per side) for additional reinforcement.

I still need to build a headboard for it, but for someone with absolutely zero woodworking experience, I think this turned out pretty freaking good. My only problem is that it is HEAVY -- between the 3/4" ply and the 3/4" MDF, it's a beast to move.

I'll post a picture without the mattress next time we rotate it, since I forgot to this time. But at least you can kinda see the frame itself.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

A good first project. Now you just need to rebuild that guitar! 

Seriously, working with what you've got (tools and/or experience) is always the key to these things being successful. Being satisfied with your own work is very important and it sounds like you are. 

As for the weight, at least you know it won't bother the neighbors too much when you're rocking in there because that frame isn't going to move at all.


----------



## Zeromus-X (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, that guitar has been sitting around for about ten years!

It definitely doesn't move. I tested it by doing the running-leap from the living room!


----------

